# /???
!
  -              ?

----------

40%  / 


/ 100040%=400()

----------


## _

,  ....   2.  .   50.

----------

> ,  ....   2.  .   50.


      50.   40%  / (    /          2 /)

----------


## _

> /          2 /


   ,  .  :yes:  
 :
 136. ,      
...
         ,      ,  ,  .

----------


## -

> 40%  / 
> 
> 
> / 100040%=400()


    !     !

----------

,         ,     5 .
      40 %???
 ,      ,         40 %,    40 %  -   .
 ,       ,,      (  )      ?

----------


## Patriott

40%   ,    . -     !

----------


## BorisG

> **  ...


...       :Frown:

----------

ALL:
         .136      ,   .     2   ,       (..  15  -     16     15  - 01  ,   )???

----------


## AMM

:
           ,        ,     ()     ( . 1957. N 6. . 68).       (,       ,  ,    ,  ..),       .        ,            ,        (.     . 152-153 ). ,    ,       ( . 1972. N 1. . 61).
                  (. 423 ).

* . 1957. N 6. . 68*   .


 423.       
             ,     ,            ,       ,         ,     ,      12  1991  N 2014-I "       ",  ,      .
                 ,              ,           ,         .

 ,   * . 1957. N 6. . 68*  .

----------


## Larky

> ALL:
>          .136      ,   .     2   ,       (..  15  -     16     15  - 01  ,   )???


,     ...        ... ,     -       ,    ...

----------


## Olster

:
1)      (..   2  -    01  15    16  30 (31));
2)    . : 
-          50%   ;
-   - 40%.
                .
     ,   ,     .

----------

,      3     ,           ?

----------


## 777

> 


,       ......  :Embarrassment:

----------


## BorisG

> ...


 **     ... 
     ...    ...   ,    ,    .      ... 
 ?  :Wink:

----------

08.09.2006 N 1557-6 ,      . 136         2               (  ).

         . 

       ,    . 136  ,            ,      ,  ,  .       .
    ,     ,          ,        ,            (,   10 000 .    500-1000 .).    ,   ,   ,    ,  ",   , - ".
         ""  .  . 136         ,     ,   ,  ,        (. 129  ).  ,          ,       ( 1-  15- ),     (   ),     ,  ,        (  )    ,        .

         40  . 
,   ,     ,   (13 ),      87  .    - 43,5 ,        40 .    ""    ( )   .

             . 136  . 

,     ""      ( ).    ,                ,      .      ,              ,          ( )  ,          .

,        .           ,      ,  .

----------


## AlexVX

40        . 50  -    .   . 4 . 226

_4.               ._

     ,  ,  .
 ,        , ..  . 3 . 226

_3.                   ,      ,   1  224  ,     ,           ._

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 40        . 50  -    . [/I]


    ,   16  , , ,      ,    50%   ?     ?

----------

> ?


  :yes:

----------

, ?

----------


## Palabradios

,             .    ?      2   ,     ???

----------


## tat9718204

> ,             .    ?      2   ,     ???


    /    2      ,  . ,     ,    ,       .
             .

----------

> ,             .    ?      2   ,     ???


     500-1000

----------


## Palabradios

> 500-1000


 500-1000 ? 40%  .       ?

----------

,      136   ,   . ,  .   ,         .           8  2006   1557-6 "    ".

       . ,    ,           23  1957   566 "         ".   ,     ,    423        ,     .    ,                      .       ,       ,      ( ,      ).

       ,     (   ),  ,    ,      ,  ,  . ,         ,    ,    .

  .        23  1957   566,            8  2006   1557-6   ,              (  ).   ,    129                , , ,     ,        .  ,        ,      .

----------

.       .  .           .

----------


## .

.        ,     -  ,       .
      ,    .

----------


## tan223

> .        ,     -  ,       .
>       ,    .


   ,     / 2      **   .       .    ,  **         -      .     5-7%    ,     .    ,  ,     .

----------


## stas

*tan223*,        .

**, ,    ,    .

----------


## HelenY

,    -  ,      (). 
.  -    ,  "   "..

----------


## tan223

> *tan223*,        .


  .       .  :Smilie: 
         ..        ""  :Smilie: 
      .          .

----------

,        ?  ,  ,        ?

----------


## 085

:  /(- .  )   * - .   01  15  .     ,     , , ,  .
    :   /    ;    . 
    ...   50% ,   ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


    .      (      )      ?

----------


## saigak

,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      .


  10   -  .   1000?     ,    .?  ,  ,  .    15 .

----------


## saigak

,   ,       2        .   ,  -   1000  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

.   ,     ,    ,   /  **   ,   ** 13%.    **     ,       .  ,         .        ,    . .

----------


## lokispb

> ,             .    ?      2   ,     ???


         2   ,    ,   ,    .      ,   .

----------

> .      (      )      ?


    .   ,   ,  . 

     ,  , ,        4000 .,     .

----------


## saigak

> ,     ,    ,   /  **   ,   ** 13%.


 .   .

----------


## luzanova_

,    ,       /   .    06.04.2010.    13 800 .   : 13 800 /30 (   )*25(  ) = 11 500  .        ?       ?  .

----------


## saigak

,      :?

----------


## luzanova_

?

----------


## HelenY

" " -    ..

13 800 / 22 * 19 = 11 918,18  

11 918,18 - 13%  (1 549) = 10 369,18   

 - ,   ..

----------

,       ,   .       4330/2=

----------


## luzanova_

,         .

----------

> ,      :?


 :yes:  ,

----------

> ,


   ,  ,    /   ,       .

----------

> ,         .


  1-15.  - 4330 .   , ,  ..    .   ,  +/2     -2500...3000.  ... .

----------

> ,  ,    /   ,       .


-       ,    .    ,    19 ,      25?  ,         ?

----------

> ,  ,    /   ,       .


      /, .. ,    .        .
      -   ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## vachbuhgalter

- ,  ,          , 13%,   50%,   40%,        ,  10000  13;,  8700,   4000,   4700. :Big Grin:

----------


## Sunnyyyyyy

, ,         /   .
   12 .  ( 15.04-30.04). jrlf;  11000. 1 .    = 500 .
   2 .  = 1 000 .      1000 .  1000.-?
     ,   = 50%  /.

----------


## buhkitten

15

----------


## 223

> 12 .  ( 15.04-30.04). jrlf;  11000. 1 .    = 500 .
>    2 .  = 1 000 .      1000 .  1000.-?
>      ,   = 50%  /.


  ,      1  -   1 , 15 
     /   ,       :Smilie:

----------


## buhkitten

*Sunnyyyyyy*,    ,      -

----------


## 2010

,   .    ,   ,    .

----------

,     " "      1000 ,    10000.       ?   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  /     ,    .   /   1 ,   15   ,      .

----------

> ,     " "      1000 ,    10000.       ?   ?


,  , ,

----------


## saigak

> ,  , ,


 . 
**,   ?     ?

----------

> . 
> **,   ?     ?


 
/   
       -   
     ,   ,     ,

----------


## saigak

**,     16  ?

----------


## zhanna35288

5  20 ...     5000 (       1000    ), 20        .... ?

----------

> 5  20 ...     5000 (       1000    ), 20        .... ?



    5   /    
 20       
     5      ,  20   -

----------


## saigak

> .     5000 (       1000    ), 20        .... ?


   ,      ,     ,          5000 .

----------


## drweb_nod32_1c

,      .
     ...

----------


## saigak

> .


    . ,   ,   - .    \+   .

----------


## fotiniyak

,

    ..        10 , .  .?
      ,   !  !=)

----------

> ,         ,     5 .
>       40 %???
>  ,      ,         40 %,    40 %  -   .
>  ,       ,,      (  )      ?


    ?
 - ,  40%. ,   .    ,          ,        ,            (,   10 000 .    500-1000 .).           ""  .  . 136         ,     ,   ,  ,        (. 129  ). 

       ,          ,       ( 1-  15- ),     (   ),     ,  ,        (  )    ,        .  
         40  . ,   ,     ,   (13 ),      87  .    - 43,5 ,        40 .    ""    ( )   .
                   . 136  . 
      ,     ""      ( ).    ,                ,      .      ,              ,          ( )  ,          .
           -     8  2006 .  1557-6  :
      23.05.57  566          ,   ,    ,                ()       ,               .         ,     08.09.2006 N 1557-6,       ,  ,  .  ,           (  ).

----------

